

The Future of Journalism - Twitter Times - csbartus
http://twittertim.es/

======
csbartus
Check out Tim O'Reilly's (<http://twittertim.es/timOReilly>) content is very
close to HN's, or at least to my reader's where 80% of links comes from HN.

